# Need Receiver for NHT Classic Threes



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi!
I have a pair of NHT Classic Threes and need an amplifier (or is is called receiver, my english is not tops) for these. I am currently choosing between these three:

Onkyo TX-SR606
Yamaha RX-V663
Pioneer VSX-2016AV

There is also the Harman kardon AVR 255, but its a bit more expensive. What do yo think???
Do all of these have enough power for the NHT classic three? Please help me, i need to buy something really fast so I can enjoy my speakers!

J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all Welcome to the Shack!

What is your budget as the Onkyo is about $300 the Yamaha is $400
I would not bother with the Pioneer as there have been some issues with there receivers as of late.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for that! This looks like a great forum!

About my budget, I am willing to spend up to 650 in US dollars. I live in Sweden and its a lot more expensive here. The onkyo is about 600 dollars here.
But I really want to most out of my reciever, it is going to be used for 50% movies and then music.
I will start with 2 speakers (NHT classic three) and then add a subwoofer in a couple of weeks. The rest I dont know.

Thanks for your time!
How about Denon AVR 1909? Looks good on the paper. 
(All these looks good on the paper, but I am looking for opinions on which ones go the the NHT speakers the best!)

Thanks again,
J
Sweden


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In all seriousness if you can push your budget and get into the Onkyo TX SR706 you will be getting a great receiver for the money. Onkyo right now seems to have the best bang for buck. If you must stay within that range then the Denon 1909, Yamaha 663 or the Onkyo 606 will do a fairly good job (5 or 10 watts difference between them is not really noticeable).
How large is the room your using this in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Again, thanks for you time.

My movie/music room is about 4x7 meters. 

Sorry to tell you I cannot stretch my budget that much, the 706 is about 900 dollars here. Everything is so expensive comparad to US/Canada!
I think the onkyo 606 looks good in the specifics, but its really ugly I think, and I have to place it ontop of the tv bench under the projector screen, so it must look kinda nice! Or is it really stupid to think like that?=)
Thanks
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Johanat said:


> Again, thanks for you time.
> 
> My movie/music room is about 4x7 meters.


No problem, Your room is not huge but its not small either.



> I think the onkyo 606 looks good in the specifics, but its really ugly I think, and I have to place it ontop of the tv bench under the projector screen, so it must look kinda nice! Or is it really stupid to think like that?=)
> Thanks
> J


Looks are important but keep in mind also that some of the nicest sounding speakers can be some of the ugliest. If thats an important one and you like the Yamaha 663 then there is nothing wrong with it and I would say a decent choice.
I do believe that it has pre outputs so in the future you could add and external amp to power your mains.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another vote for the Onkyo.. at least as far as US prices go, although I'd imagine that the Swedish prices have to be in the same relative proportion, so it should be universal.

For the feature set you'll get, I just think the Onkyo can't be beat for the same price. As for the appearance, can't help you there -- it is what it is. Unless you like silver -- it comes in silver too.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for you comments! How about the Marantz SR 5003? I think I could that for a good price..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Marantz makes a good receiver just make sure it has the latest audio decoders (TruHD and DTS Master audio) and ideally has pre outs for future external amp connect ability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok. Since my girlfriend does not let me put something really ugly there, it has come dodwn to 2 chocies: its either the Marantz 5003 or the Denon AVR1909.
Are both these "good enough" for the NHT classic three? Or dont I get the most out of my speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go with the Marantz 5003, Its got everything you need and could really want. It even has a 12DC trigger so if you have a powered screen or other device it will turn it on as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your comments!
I been around in different stores today, and it looks like I will get the harman kardon avr 255. I REALLY liked to looks of that one. Do you think I will be happy with that choice? 

Is there anything better with the Marantz??

J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can always try it out and if you dont like it the just return it to the store. I still like the Marantz better but it boils down to what you like not what others like. The HK may be a bit underpowered but they rate their receivers differently than other companies just to add some confusion to the mix.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd take the Marantz over the HK. I've got some prejudices against HK receivers due to their long term failure rate -- I've had two die on me personally, one took out my front L/R speakers with it. I've also heard from some repair tech posters backing up that prejudice. Maybe it's changed since, but if it were me, I'd stick with the Marantz.

JCD


----------

